# Any bad types of wood for buns?



## DarcytheDutch (Apr 3, 2011)

We are building a ramp and stuff for our NIC cage. Are there any types of wood that aren't recommended since the bunny will most likely chew it.

I know that apen isn't recommened for bedding. Is pine OK for the ramps?

Is wood glue recommended over nails?



Thanks


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are building an NIC cage, you can use the grids to make a ramp. Zip tie 2 together so that they overlap by a few squares. Make sure that is will go to the level without too much of an incline. You can then cover it with carpet, grass mats, cardboard or something else that is solid and will provide traction, a thin wood with slats for grip can also work. 

I am not sure about what woods to use. I would not use anything that is treated and don't paint or stain it yourself. Glue and nails or screws might be better so it is secure but won't come apart. White glue is safer, but not as strong as wood gules.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 3, 2011)

Number one on the list is cedar. Pine is alright if it has been kiln dried, as it removes the phenols which are bad for all small animals. I've used aspen and alder in construction in the past also.


----------



## tamsin (Apr 3, 2011)

Avoid composites as they contain glues.


----------

